# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Cần mua máy tiện mini

## Trungzk

Các bác có ai hay biết bãi nào bán máy tiện mini ko ạ
Cảm ơn!

----------


## biết tuốt

bác ở đâu ?? cần máy mini cỡ nào

----------


## Trungzk

> bác ở đâu ?? cần máy mini cỡ nào


E ở hạ long! E cần loại để bàn nhỏ nhỏ thôi ạ. Trống tâm 180 đổ xuôang ạ

----------


## Trungzk

Tầm tầm con này ạ

----------


## cncmaster

Em có con máy tầm như con trên, nhưng to hơn chút. bác cần liên hệ e sdt: 01674667113. Em tên khanh, e gủi hình và thông tin máy cho ạ, máy bao đẹp, mới

----------


## tranloi

[QUOTE=Trungzk;147943]
Tầm tầm con này ạ[/xin giá con này

----------


## tranloi

> Tầm tầm con này ạ


con này khoảng bao nhiêu tiền các bác

----------

